# Great Flamenco Guitarists?



## JoeytheChoady

I really love spanish guitar, but I'm not to aware of any great artists/albums. I'd love to know some por favor! If anyone has any clue


----------



## SirMyghin

The only one off the top of my head is Paco de Lucia.


----------



## JoeytheChoady

Damn! He's insane haha


----------



## AK DRAGON

This might not be close to Flamenco though has the same flavoring

Rodrigo y Gabriela "Foc" live @ Eurockéennes - YouTube

Rodrigo y Gabriela: "Diablo Rojo" Live @ Eurockéennes - YouTube


----------



## Vinchester

I used to be crazy about it lol. This one is really good. Maybe not traditional flamenco (some of those can sound a bit boring to put it bluntly)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

SirMyghin said:


> The only one off the top of my head is Paco de Lucia.


 
He's the definitive first choice. 

Paco Peña is another one. And while not completely a flamenco guitarist, I suppose you can count Andrés Segovia as well.


----------



## scherzo1928

Not the best of each player... couldn't find their best pieces on the tube, but I'd certainly recommend their albums.

Paco de Lucía:





Sabicas: 


Diego del Morao:


Manolo Sanlúcar:


Mariano Martín:

playing with Amir

Amir John Haddad:


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jesse Cook and, believe it or not, Steve Stevens.


Cook:






Stevens:







Also:

Oscar Lopez





Ottmar Liebert:





Alirio Diaz (very traditional)






Some Julian Bream, not all:


----------



## SirMyghin

JWGriebel said:


> Jesse Cook and, believe it or not, Steve Stevens.
> 
> Stevens:




This is something I would never have imagined, I also find it hilarious the only thing he changed was his guitar, not his clothes


----------



## scherzo1928

Personally, I found most of that to be very generic, or not flamenco at all. It's like when I go to a Mexican restaurant in the US, and the food looks like puke with cheese on top (I'm guessing Italians and Japanese go through the same)... I'm probably just spoiled because there happen to be tons of great flamenco players around here.

Give another good listen to Diego del Morao. I find him to be one of the best flamenco players out there right now... and his dad was also and INSAAANE player




Moraito (del Morao's father):




Unfortunately I couldn't find a decent video, but "El viejín" is another insane player, though I think he only has one album out, so there isn't much listening material.


----------



## Konfyouzd

This thread is deemed true.


----------



## Alberto7

I like this thread. However, a lot of the guys mentioned here do not play flamenco. They're mostly classical players. Alirio Diaz, for example. He's definitely a classical guitarist, focusing a lot on Venezuelan folkloric music. Julian Beam is another classical guitarist, of the ones mentioned before. There's a difference between flamenco and classical guitarists, and that difference is very present in Spanish culture. Be careful with that 

Despite that, I love the suggestions in this thread!


----------



## scherzo1928

Alberto7 said:


> I like this thread. However, a lot of the guys mentioned here do not play flamenco. They're mostly classical players. Alirio Diaz, for example. He's definitely a classical guitarist, focusing a lot on Venezuelan folkloric music. Julian Beam is another classical guitarist, of the ones mentioned before. There's a difference between flamenco and classical guitarists, and that difference is very present in Spanish culture. Be careful with that
> 
> Despite that, I love the suggestions in this thread!


 
 this


----------



## 1337

Juan Serrano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTbT7-OiaBQ


----------



## Malkav

They're not really Flamenco players but many of the players I would have mentioned have appeared, this is quite a lol though 




Also check out Livio Gianola, 8 string flamenco goodness  YESH PWEASE!!!


----------



## Goatchrist

My all time favorite: Lole y Manuel!!!



Manuel's playing is very emotional, Lole's singing is divine!


Also Tomatito is a great guitarist!




Flamenco is great, there are so many sides to it and flamenco guitarist are the best guitarists in the world!


----------



## scherzo1928

I aprove of tomatito!! awesome player for sure.


----------



## mkhogmash

Check out Pepe Romero


----------



## AliceLG

Vicente Amigo, incredible player, makes me feel useless on guitar every time I see him playing


----------



## Durero




----------



## chopeth




----------



## mrcheapyasui

I went to Spain recently and got to check out some amazing live flamenco. I was totally blown away, some of the guys I saw play just as fast as any metal shred guy. Also, I hard already listened to flamenco guitar and knew it was going to be cool, but I didn't really know about the dancer people. There are super intense too, you don't want to get in their way when they're stomping around!!

On my trip watching their skill made me a little discouraged about playing guitar haha. But when I got back I got myself a cheap flamenco guitar and now I'm learning.... slowly...


----------



## Alberto7

mrcheapyasui said:


> I went to Spain recently and got to check out some amazing live flamenco. I was totally blown away, some of the guys I saw play just as fast as any metal shred guy. Also, I hard already listened to flamenco guitar and knew it was going to be cool, but I didn't really know about the dancer people. There are super intense too, you don't want to get in their way when they're stomping around!!
> 
> On my trip watching their skill made me a little discouraged about playing guitar haha. But when I got back I got myself a cheap flamenco guitar and now I'm learning.... slowly...



Good classical and flamenco guitarists have, to my eyes and ears, much more precision, speed, and accuracy than practically any electric guitarist. My first classical guitar teacher could play some sick stuff, and I met a lot of flamenco players while I was in Spain whose skill was simply jaw-dropping. Classical and flamenco guitar playing is just in a different world of its own when compared to electric guitar playing. Keep practicing and don't get discouraged; you're in for a lot of fun and lots of challenges . Plus, the chances of getting laid are increased by about 1500% ... Now I'm off with my shallow jokes...


----------



## Tatzkii

What makes acoustic melodies so beautiful to listen to is the ability of the guitarist and the guitar. Travel Guide and Organizer


----------

